# *** ما معنى احبوا اعدائكم ؟؟؟ وكيف ننفذ ذلك ؟؟؟



## candy shop (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*مامعنى احبو اعدائكم ؟؟؟ وكيف ننفذ ذلك ؟؟؟ *** 

ما معنى قول الرب في الإنجيل: 
"أحبوا أعداءكم" (مت 44:5).. وكيف يمكن تنفيذ ذلك*..؟ 

والاجابة لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث اطال الله حياته لنا 

*محبة الصديق شئ عادى يمكن أن يتصف به حتى الوثني والملحد.. 

أما محبة العدو : 

فهي الخلق السامي النبيل الذي يريده الرب لنا.. إنه يريدنا أن نكره الشر وليس الأشرار.. 

نكره الخطأ وليس من يخطئ.. فالمخطئون هم مجرد ضحايا للفهم الخاطئ أو الشيطان علينا أن نحبهم ونصلى لأجلهم، لكي يتركوا ما هم فيه. 

أما كيف ننفذ ذلك : 
---------------------- 

فيكون باتباع النقاط الآتية: 

1- لا نحمل في قلبنا كراهية لأحد مهما أخطأ إلينا.. 

فالقلب الذي يسكنه الحب، لا يجوز أن نسكنه الكراهية أيضاً. 

2- لا نفرح مطلقاً بأي سوء يصيب من يسئ إلينا.. 

وكما يقول الكتاب: "المحبة لا تفرح بالإثم" (1كو 6:13).. بل نحزن إن أصاب عدونا ضرر. 

3- علينا أن نرد الكراهية بالحب و بالإحسان.. 

فنغير بذلك مشاعر المسيء إلينا.. وكما قال القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم: "هناك طريق تتخلص بها من عدوك، وهي أن تحول ذلك العدو إلى صديق". 

4- مقابلة العداوة بعداوة تزيدها اشتعالاً.. والسكوت على العداوة قد يبقيها حيث هي بلا زيادة.. 

أما مقابلة العداوة بالمحبة، فإنه يعالجها ويزيلها. 

5- لذلك لا تتكلم بالسوء على عدوك، لئلا تزيد قلبه عداوة.. 

ومن الناحية العكسية إن وجدت فيه شيئاً صالحاً امتدحه.. فهذا يساعد على تغيير شعوره من نحوك. 

6- إن وقع عدوك في ضائقة تقدم لمساعدته.. 

فالكتاب يقول: "إن جاع عدوك فأطعمه، وإن عطش فأسقه" (رو 20:12). 

7- يقول الكتاب المقدس أيضاً "لا يغلبنك الشر، بل اغلب الشر بالخير" (رو 21:12).. 

إنك إن قابلت العداوة بعداوة، يكون الشر قد غلبك.. أما إن قابلتها بالحب فحينئذ تكون قد غلبت الشر بالخير. 
*​*
*


----------



## kalimooo (7 ديسمبر 2008)

> 3- علينا أن نرد الكراهية بالحب و بالإحسان..
> 
> فنغير بذلك مشاعر المسيء إلينا.. وكما قال القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم: "هناك طريق تتخلص بها من عدوك، وهي أن تحول ذلك العدو إلى صديق



موضوع راااااااائع كاندي
ربنا يباركك اختي
سلام المسيح​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل اوووى يا كاندى 

ميرررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## الأخت مايا (7 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لك فعلا جميل جدا


----------



## white rose (7 ديسمبر 2008)

MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL
I'll write in english cause my comp doesn't support arabic language now..
first i'll thank kandy for this great subject ....
This is how we Christians differ from others ..by love that our Lord taught us..
Even to love our enemys ..and pray for them..
But ..if you forgive ..and pray ..and try to be well with this who hurted you ..more than 2 times 
And these people instead of being happy and accept you ,although they are who caused you pain,if they understood it in a way that you are wrong and they are right and they deserves that you have to be good with them ,and even spread that to others and showing of infront of all that you are asking them to forgive you  and you are doing that cause you don't have other friends and .. and .. and ... !!! 
What can I do to people like those..!! I  don't even want to see them anymore
...I always remember Juseus when he told us to forgive again and again and again even till 77 times and i firgave those who hurted me ..but after what they had done I really prefer not to meet them anywhere..there is nothing in my heart ..God knows that ..but what should I do ??? Am I wrong ??? please write me back ..tell me something .. write in arabic it'll be better for me ... Thank you for being petient and reading my answer  
GOD BLESS YOU ...


----------



## zezoboy2008 (7 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور


----------



## sameh7610 (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*موضوع اكثر من رائع كاندى

الرب يبارك حياتك ويعوضك​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (8 ديسمبر 2008)

فيكون باتباع النقاط الآتية: 

1- لا نحمل في قلبنا كراهية لأحد مهما أخطأ إلينا.. 

فالقلب الذي يسكنه الحب، لا يجوز أن نسكنه الكراهية أيضاً. 

2- لا نفرح مطلقاً بأي سوء يصيب من يسئ إلينا.. 

وكما يقول الكتاب: "المحبة لا تفرح بالإثم" (1كو 6:13).. بل نحزن إن أصاب عدونا ضرر. 

3- علينا أن نرد الكراهية بالحب و بالإحسان.. 

فنغير بذلك مشاعر المسيء إلينا.. وكما قال القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم: "هناك طريق تتخلص بها من عدوك، وهي أن تحول ذلك العدو إلى صديق". 

4- مقابلة العداوة بعداوة تزيدها اشتعالاً.. والسكوت على العداوة قد يبقيها حيث هي بلا زيادة.. 

أما مقابلة العداوة بالمحبة، فإنه يعالجها ويزيلها. 

5- لذلك لا تتكلم بالسوء على عدوك، لئلا تزيد قلبه عداوة.. 

ومن الناحية العكسية إن وجدت فيه شيئاً صالحاً امتدحه.. فهذا يساعد على تغيير شعوره من نحوك. 

6- إن وقع عدوك في ضائقة تقدم لمساعدته.. 

فالكتاب يقول: "إن جاع عدوك فأطعمه، وإن عطش فأسقه" (رو 20:12). 

7- يقول الكتاب المقدس أيضاً "لا يغلبنك الشر، بل اغلب الشر بالخير" (رو 21:12).. 


جمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل وخصوصا انهم سبع نقط على عدد الكمال 
ميرسى ليكى موضوع متميز بجد
يسوع يحميكى حبيبتى​


----------



## candy shop (10 ديسمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع راااااااائع كاندي
> ربنا يباركك اختي
> 
> سلام المسيح​


 
شكراااااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك يا كليمو​


----------



## candy shop (10 ديسمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل اوووى يا كاندى ​
> 
> ميرررررسى على الموضوع ​
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله يا كوكو

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (10 ديسمبر 2008)

الأخت مايا قال:


> شكرا لك فعلا جميل جدا


 
ميرسى اوى لزوقك يا مايا 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (10 ديسمبر 2008)

zezoboy2008 قال:


> مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
> مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
> مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
> مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور


 

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (10 ديسمبر 2008)

sameh7610 قال:


> *موضوع اكثر من رائع كاندى​*
> 
> 
> *الرب يبارك حياتك ويعوضك*​


 
ميرسى لزوقك يا سامح

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## رانا (10 ديسمبر 2008)

رائع ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## candy shop (10 ديسمبر 2008)

كيريا قال:


> فيكون باتباع النقاط الآتية: ​
> 
> 1- لا نحمل في قلبنا كراهية لأحد مهما أخطأ إلينا.. ​
> فالقلب الذي يسكنه الحب، لا يجوز أن نسكنه الكراهية أيضاً. ​
> ...


 

شكرااااااااااااااااااا ليكى على التعليق الجميل

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

